# iptables broken

## zojas

I've been running a gentoo firewall for a while with no problems. I just updated the kernel to 2.4.20-r1, rebooted, and my firewall didn't work.

first thing I tried was booting back into the old kernel, but got the same problem.

I isolated which iptables it's complaining about:

```
1:24pm0entropy:/etc/init.d#iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d 24.221.9.226 --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.4

iptables: Invalid argument

1:24pm1entropy:/etc/init.d#

```

if I leave off the '--to 192.168.0.4' part it doesn't complain (but also doesn't do what I want). 

I have all the filtering stuff compiled in, not loaded as modules.

I've had to switch over to my backup firewall machine for now. oddly, it has the same version of the kernel and iptables as the broken machine.

----------

## scout

I just had the same problem; but when I "emerge iptables" again it just worked. I don't know why   :Embarassed:  . Hope it helps.

----------

## zojas

sure enough, emerging iptables again fixed it. thanks!

----------

## sebest

You must re emerge iptables and check that your linux link in /usr/src is pointing to your new kernel: 2.4.20

----------

